# E46 M3 After installing Dynavin. A/C no longer works.. Help?



## TyWebb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi all,

I had a Dynavin head unit installed by a car audio shop this week. I had the old business CD so I had to use the HVAC relocation to move my AC controls down.

Well today I went to turn on my AC and I get nothing. The lights come on and everything looks like it working correctly but its just not blowing anything.

I am new to the M3 so maybe there is something I am missing here? Maybe something got changed and I just need to change it back?

This guy who installed my stereo doesn't seem to be the brightest guy in the world. I wasn't very happy with the way all my stuff turned out. I would like to take it back to him and see whats up but I doubt he will have anything to say. I was hoping to go in there with a fix.

Just hoping maybe something easy was overlooked? Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## jmanscotch (Aug 27, 2009)

The rear of the HVAC is only two wired connections if I recall. May simply be a half-in connector that is allowing connection between the display terminals but not the control terminals. It isn't complicated back there so should be an quick and easy fix...if the installer didn't go screwing around cutting anything. Easy to take out and see yourself too if you care to.

Attached is a pdf of the install guide provided to me by [email protected] Should explain how to get in there if need be.


----------



## e39er_cali (Mar 14, 2012)

quick questions:

is your model D99 with the OBC ?
did you notive any other issues such as shifting to the revers the fun goes on
light switch triggers PDC



I have not working AC after D99 installation

same here on my e39 ! 
Here my short story.

Got the D99 in winter installed the unit working okay. 

Mean while i figure my AC is not working it didn't wanna start... 
Took the car to the mechanic 2 hour he told me that the AC module is broken i need the new one. I looked on ebay found model that it's compatible with my car almost $300. 


I notice that when I shift to the revers the air is blowing thru vents (sometimes) i also had problem with PDC showing up and no sound in speakers when PDC is on.

When i was switching my position lights then on the PDC showed up on the screen.
I contacted Jeff with my PDC issues. He give me to version of a software for Ibus box 
MC100 V1.03 BL - thins one didn't fix any issues no sound when PDC showing in revers and when turning lights on.

MC100 V1.06.1 BL - this one fixed some of them sound with the PDC on and no PDC when switching light on.

I ended up pulling out the ibus box out of the car because it was annoying.

continuing ebay stuff....
Got my new ac module control (the thing with the buttons in the dashboard ) took the car to the mechanic he installed and tested was so happy with my AC working.
Drove the car for a week or so and i figure i plug the ibux box again.
Did that today about an hour ago and now its back to the same thing when i hit snowflake the AC is not turning on. I'm assuming it's connected with the Ibus box pulled out the ibus box AC its not working.

Contacted Jeff from j&T Distributing waiting for him to replay back.


----------



## TyWebb (Feb 10, 2011)

For me it was just as simple as my stereo installer forgetting to plug back in 1 simple plug behind the AC controls. I just popped out the AC controls and checked the back and saw that one of the plugs wasn't all the way in. I made sure the plug was all the way in, put everything back in place, and all was well.

Not sure if your issue is this simple.


----------



## TyWebb (Feb 10, 2011)

Also, I forgot to thank you jmanscotch. Your reply was exactly my problem. Thanks!


----------

